# Kostenlose Festnetz- und Handy-Telefonate mit Jajah



## Andi34 (28 Juni 2006)

Hallo.

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob diese News hier im richtigen Teil des Forums gepostet ist. Ansonsten bitte verschieben 

Weltweit kostenlos in Fest- und Mobilfunknetze telefonieren, das verspricht der Skype-Konkurrent Jajah. Spezielle Software oder ein Headset braucht es dazu nicht, Jajah-Nutzer können das normale Telefon nutzen.

Weitere Infos hier:
http://www.golem.de/0606/46160.html

Grade bei kostenlos bin ich doch sehr skeptisch.
Vielleicht können sich diverse Experten hier mal zu jenem Service äussern.
Würde mich interessieren, wie ihr so darüber denkt.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Devilfrank (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: Kostenlose Festnetz- und Handy-Telefonate mit Jajah*

Schon die EULA gelesen?

Solche Nettigkeiten wie:
...kann jederzeit monitoren, was du über den Service da so tust
...kann jederzeit den Service ändern, durch Bekanntgabe auf der Webseite und wenn der User weiterhin nutzt, dann gilt das als Einverständnis.

Zwei Highlights, die mich die Seite haben schließen lassen. Es kann sich jeder seinen Reim selbst drauf machen und vielleicht diverse Ähnlichkeiten hier im Forum finden.


----------



## Andi34 (3 Juli 2006)

*AW: Kostenlose Festnetz- und Handy-Telefonate mit Jajah*

Danke für die Info.

Mit der englischen Sprache habe ich es nicht so besonders.
Reicht zwar für den Hausgebrauch, aber auch nur dafür.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juli 2006)

*AW: Kostenlose Festnetz- und Handy-Telefonate mit Jajah*

Die Jajah Handy Telefonate werden sicher eine Riesenkonkurrenz zu Skype werden. Auch wenn Google und eBay zu Beginn nie Konkurrenten waren überschneiden sich die Geschäftsfelder zunehmen. Wie auch mit Paypal und netpay.


----------



## senioreninfo (6 Juni 2012)

Das war wohl alles mal. Jetzt ist es auch ein Betrugsunternehmen geworden. Erst war es frei beim telefonieren, wenn der Kontrahent auch angemeldet war. Dann wurde es geändert und man musste Guthaben aufladen. Die Gespräche waren günstig. Leider hat man auch noch Empfehlung für dieses Unternehmen ausgesprochen und so neue Kunden vermittelt. Unterdessen war die Konkurrenz wach und bot ebenfalls günstiges Telefonieren an. Dadurch habe ich es länger nicht mehr genutzt. Neulich schaue ich mal wieder rein und wollte die Preise vergleichen und mein Guthaben ansehen. Da habe ich nicht schlecht gestaunt. Null war es. Das kann nicht sein, dachte ich und prüfte in der Vergangenheit. Nach Anfrage per eMail wurde der Verfall bestätigt. Nach Reklamation keine Antwort mehr


----------



## Hippo (6 Juni 2012)

Der Vorpost ist ja schon historisch ...
... von 2006 ...


----------

